# An Oregon Hello...



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi, Maggie and I are from Oregon. I am 31 and Maggie is a 14 year old Kiger Mustang. We like to ride trails and also occasionally drive. This is us on our first beach ride.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi there! I live in Oregon to, Prineville (central OR) Do you live by the beach???? You horse is gorgeous, i love thr grullas. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks! =) I live in the portland-ish area.
We went to the beach with a group from OET (oregon equestrian trails)
It was a lot of fun. - I was worried Maggie wouldn't like it, but she actually did really well.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello, hello, welcome to the forum!

Maggie is b.e.a.utiful!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome! 
I also live in Oregon! Gresham for me! =)


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya. welcome 

maggie is beauuuuuuuuutiful


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. yes, Maggie gets a lot of attention from visitors to the barn or out on trails. 

Wallaby, I live near Milwaukie. but Maggie lives in Canby.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Yay Maggie and her mommy joined the HF!! How the heck are ya?? I can vouch first hand that Maggie is an amazing horse! Hope you enjoy it here, have fun posting . Lets catch up!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks! =)
good to be here. glad I found ya, been missing you around the barn.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome! absolutely gorgeous horse! you're going to make a lot of us jealous with those beach riding pictures :lol:

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks! 
...and you can tell it was not warm on that beach trip, so it kinda evens out.


----------

